# Air conditioning and low ratings



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

How do you all handle a/c during the summer?

During the day, of course, I always have it on.

At night if its below like 78F outside and not that humid I'll have the windows down. I've been getting low ratings more often (never driven summer before) and I assume its because of it. Pax seem more tense, and many pax will roll the back windows up and its like they don't like the wind and would prefer a/c.

Are they entitled? Uber comfort exists for a reason. One of the main features is temperature preference.

And anyone who says a/c doesn't make a difference, my mpg drops from 36-37 down to 30 with the a/c on. With gas prices as high as they are, I don't need even less income having a/c on keeping it the same temp as outside anyways just so they don't get windblown.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Dude, turn the AC on. You are t saving gas btw.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Rampage said:


> Dude, turn the AC on. You are t saving gas btw.


I lose like 2 entire gallon's worth of mileage per tank with the a/c on. Instead of getting 360-370 miles per 10 gallon fillup I get around 300. I drive manual transmission and its a huge difference how much more throttle I have to give it with it on.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> How do you all handle a/c during the summer?
> 
> During the day, of course, I always have it on.
> 
> ...


Try using the AC for a week and see if your low ratings stop.

RESOLVED


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

The pax is paying for the ride, therefore they get preference with regards to a/c and car temperature. 

I tell them to let me know if they want me to adjust the temperature in the car as soon as I start the trip. Most find it comfortable already but are nonetheless appreciative of me asking.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Pax’s prefer rolled up windows and you asking them if the temperature in the car is fine for them and if not ask them if they prefer it cooler or warmer…

Simple questions like that and I have had two that said warmer and two that said cooler that I can remember…


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Be Right There said:


> I tell them to let me know if they want me to adjust the temperature in the car as soon as I start the trip.


And I'm guessing you already have the a/c on all the time this time of year? lol



W00dbutcher said:


> Try using the AC for a week and see if your low ratings stop.
> 
> RESOLVED


I would assume so and then my ratings would go up/stabilize, but probably still a lack of tipping? I might have enough rating to burn until fall


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

nj9000 said:


> And I'm guessing you already have the a/c on all the time this time of year? lol
> 
> 
> 
> I would assume so and then my ratings would go up/stabilize, but probably still a lack of tipping? I might have enough rating to burn until fall


Here in Texas you will most likely have your windows up especially in Houston region, so for me yes they are up…

As for the other poster you responded to I have no clue if they are dealing with the same heat but like the other poster wrote they ( Pax ) are paying for the ride…


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Here in Texas you will most likely have your windows up especially in Houston region, so for me yes they are up…
> 
> As for the other poster you responded to I have no clue if they are dealing with the same heat but like the other poster wrote they ( Pax ) are paying for the ride…


I'm guessing TX summer its never cool enough at night to just open windows? Even in spring I had some pax who would want windows up at night and after putting them up would ask for ac with it like 65-70 outside. Of course I'd just leave it on vent. I also end up with some where when I do run a/c they'll open their windows in back if they're too cold, instead of talking to me, and here I am wasting fuel air conditioning the outside.

They're paying for the ride, but what is Uber Comfort for then? Just the extra legroom? I mean I can understand being reasonable, not like I'd drive around with windows down during the day 95F outside lol


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

nj9000 said:


> I'm guessing TX summer its never cool enough at night to just open windows? Even in spring I had some pax who would want windows up at night and after putting them up would ask for ac with it like 65-70 outside. Of course I'd just leave it on vent.
> 
> They're paying for the ride, but what is Uber Comfort for then? Just the extra legroom? I mean I can understand being reasonable, not like I'd drive around with windows down during the day 95F outside lol


Today high in Houston will be around 105 and I believe our low will be in the lower 80’s and let me tell you I have never seen these many days straight of this weather and I have been in Texas for 25 years…

So the customer get the choice and they are paying for the ride like you have been told…

Also windows down if below 35 mph and up if above 40 mph to save on gas…


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

nj9000 said:


> How do you all handle a/c during the summer?


Windows down, system up!









With his windows down, and his system up


Eminem - The Real Slim Shady (Edited) clip with quote With his windows down, and his system up Yarn is the best search for video clips by quote. Find the exact moment in a TV show, movie, or music video you want to share. Easily move forward or backward to get to the perfect clip.




getyarn.io


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Also windows down if below 35 mph and up if above 40 mph to save on gas…


Yeah this is most of what I'm talking about, driving in the city at night, low speed rides. I also like having my windows down since my tint is dark and its easier to see at night with them down.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Rampage said:


> Dude, turn the AC on. You are t saving gas btw.


Dude, saving gas sans AC is as factual as one can get! No argument whatsoever!


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

nj9000 said:


> my mpg drops from 36-37 down to 30 with the a/c on.


My stats:


29 MPG all spring and all fall where I essentially never run AC
24 MPG on summer days where I essentially always run AC



nj9000 said:


> With gas prices as high as they are, I don't need even less income


Facts!


----------



## UberSux25 (7 mo ago)

Be Right There said:


> The pax is paying for the ride, therefore they get preference with regards to a/c and car temperature.
> 
> I tell them to let me know if they want me to adjust the temperature in the car as soon as I start the trip. Most find it comfortable already but are nonetheless appreciative of me asking.


Well they’re paying Uber, technically not paying you shit


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

If you’re earning are so low that the ac bill makes a difference you need a real job 🤣🤣


----------



## 7fifiyu (11 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> My stats:
> 
> 
> 29 MPG all spring and all fall where I essentially never run AC
> ...


Most Eats drivers are democratic lovers so they are deserved current gas prices


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> Dude, saving gas sans AC is as factual as one can get! No argument whatsoever!


Ghetto drivers with the window down makes overall less. Fact.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

7fifiyu said:


> Most Eats drivers are democratic lovers so they are deserved current gas prices


Just because the have only successfully completed a portion of their high school education doesn’t mean they deserve high gas prices 😇


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

7fifiyu said:


> Most Eats drivers are democratic lovers so they are deserved current gas prices


My quoted post has no relevance to yours.

But I strongly prefer democracy to both authoritarianism and fascism.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

nj9000 said:


> How do you all handle a/c during the summer?
> 
> During the day, of course, I always have it on.
> 
> ...


I get 16.4 mpg whether my A/C is on or off, my A/C is dual zone and always set between 66 and 70, regardless the time of day or temp outside, I base it on my comfort not pax, and I like it cold, in 7,000 rides, I've had exactly one pax ask me to turn the temp up (and even I had to admit it was getting cold in there), and exactly one tell me to make it colder. I'm more likely to have a ax complain in the winter that I need to turn the heat up higher.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> My stats:
> 
> 
> 29 MPG all spring and all fall where I essentially never run AC
> ...


The other variable which you have completely overlooked is ethanol mix. Depending on the season, they mix in ethanol which lowers gas milage more than running the AC.

I can't believe there is a 5mpg difference, unless you are running a 3 cylinder shit box.

In my Hybrid, during the summer running the AC non-stop, mpg goes from 46 to 44.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I blast the AC all summer when driving alone or with pax. I live in Southern California. If you don't use the AC here you'll probably die.

In my early twenties I took a secondary job to make ends meet. I worked as a pest control technician. And since I was new they gave me the oldest most beat up truck. Had no AC whatsoever. Not even air.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

In florida you just need to run the AC 20 hours a day or drown in your own sweat.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

My AC was on all the time before the gas hike but if I were to drive again I would like to charge $1 per 10 minutes for convenience charge but I know that’s pipe dream and I probably talk myself into tip. Then again I don’t drive for gig companies yet so I turn them off under 40mpg city driving and max then off highway. Nice and cold, A/C off than wait for the right moment to turn it back on.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Today high in Houston will be around 105 and I believe our low will be in the lower 80’s and let me tell you I have never seen these many days straight of this weather and I have been in Texas for 25 years…


Man, I knew it was going to be one of those days when I started at 6:30 this morning, 20 minutes after sunrise and the heat index was already 87F. As I'm typing this now, it's 5:20pm local time and it's 95F (actual air temperature) with 60% humidity. Windows been up and a/c cranking all day long.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

nj9000 said:


> Are they entitled?


No, they are miserably uncomfortable.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

I turn on AC if there is a surge or bonous , base rides no AC. This is for Uber x if paxhole prefer AC they can request different platform.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> Are they entitled?





Boca Ratman said:


> No, they are miserably uncomfortable.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

haji said:


> I turn on AC if there is a surge or bonous , base rides no AC. This is for Uber x if paxhole prefer AC they can request different platform.


Comfort exists for a reason.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

OldBay said:


> I can't believe there is a 5mpg difference, unless you are running a 3 cylinder shit box.


My car is turbocharged, so there can be drastic differences in gas mileage. I used to have a Toyota MR2 that only had a 2.0L 4-cyl, you'd think it'd get good mpg? If you were heavy on the throttle it'd get 13 mpg with the turbo. Most of the time with my current car its good for volumetric efficiency and actually produces better fuel economy, but if you really get on it it can be the same way. Its only a 1.4L so with 3 pax and the a/c on you practically have to floor it taking each gear up to 4k.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I blast the AC all summer when driving alone or with pax. I live in Southern California. If you don't use the AC here you'll probably die.
> 
> In my early twenties I took a secondary job to make ends meet. I worked as a pest control technician. And since I was new they gave me the oldest most beat up truck. Had no AC whatsoever. Not even air.


And to think, you live where its a comfortable heat . Dry heat is nice, when I was in CO it could be 85-90F and it was balmy, windows down cruising weather.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Yeah, no AC in summer would be a 1 star and report from me.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

nj9000 said:


> My car is turbocharged, so there can be drastic differences in gas mileage. I used to have a Toyota MR2 that only had a 2.0L 4-cyl, you'd think it'd get good mpg? If you were heavy on the throttle it'd get 13 mpg with the turbo. Most of the time with my current car its good for volumetric efficiency and actually produces better fuel economy, but if you really get on it it can be the same way. Its only a 1.4L so with 3 pax and the a/c on you practically have to floor it taking each gear up to 4k.


1.4L - HaHaHa.. that’s your problem. You don’t have enough torque to drive passengers comfortably.


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

nj9000 said:


> I used to have a Toyota MR2 that only had a 2.0L


K swaps are notoriously inefficient.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

This thread demonstrates perfectly why most RS drivers haven’t figured out how to make money and why I cringe when I have to use RS as a customer myself.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

OldBay said:


> ethanol which lowers gas milage more than running the AC.


Simply not true.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

nj9000 said:


> And to think, you live where its a comfortable heat . Dry heat is nice, when I was in CO it could be 85-90F and it was balmy, windows down cruising weather.


Yes, that does make a huge difference. Unfortunately, Southern California is becoming increasingly humid (relatively speaking) and we even have small tornadoes now with increasing frequesncy.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Yes, that does make a huge difference. Unfortunately, Southern California is becoming increasingly humid (relatively speaking) and we even have small tornadoes now with increasing frequesncy.


Sad to learn this.

Damned climate change!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Heisenburger said:


> Sad to learn this.
> 
> Damned climate change!


Or simple climate cycles.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Or simple climate cycles.


You can’t raise taxes with simple climate cycles. 😉


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

haji said:


> I turn on AC if there is a surge or bonous , base rides no AC. This is for Uber x if paxhole prefer AC they can request different platform.


Is this a serious post?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

nj9000 said:


> Are they entitled? Uber comfort exists for a reason. One of the main features is temperature preference.


Attach a Heating & Cooling Menu to the back of your seat. Pax could then choose from a variety of temperatures and select the one that best suits them and their pocket. 

75° ......... $5
70° ......... $10
65° ......... $15


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

elelegido said:


> 75° ......... $5
> 70° ......... $10
> 65° ......... $15


My car's tiers would need to both start and end higher like:

75 to 85 degrees


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Rampage said:


> This thread demonstrates perfectly why most RS drivers haven’t figured out how to make money and why I cringe when I have to use RS as a customer myself.


 I'm making $30-$40/hr whenever I'm out. And that's without many tips.

ITT: people saying cruising around with no a/c on in 75F weather is unreasonable. And/or people who don't read who think the thread is about driving with no a/c 95F during the day.

You keep giving that VIP experience for cents per mile.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> I get 16.4 mpg whether my A/C is on or off,


This doesn't seem right at all. The compressor literally takes more of the engine's power to run. Perhaps you're compensating, even subconsciously, by driving more conservatively and that's the real reason it's static.



OldBay said:


> I can't believe there is a 5mpg difference, unless you are running a 3 cylinder shit box.


It's a 4 and I couldn't believe it either. I compared both the onboard computer and manual mileage method and it's really down that much. Apparently, when the compressor gets tired, it really runs non-stop.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

nj9000 said:


> I'm making $30-$40/hr whenever I'm out. And that's without many tips.
> 
> ITT: people saying cruising around with no a/c on in 75F weather is unreasonable. And/or people who don't read who think the thread is about driving with no a/c 95F during the day.
> 
> You keep giving that VIP experience for cents per mile.


Running the AC is because I’m not a third world cabby. Believe me, I’m not a “VIP service Guber” but I can guarantee I’m a top earner per TOTAL miles and time invested.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Pax: can you turn the ac on?

Driver: that’ll be an extra $5.00

Pax: say what?

Driver: you order a cheap ride, you get cheap service
(Ride complete)
Driver: have a nice day

Pax: 1 Star, “files complaint”: driver was incredibly rude, it’s 90 out, didn’t have ac on, when I asked them to turn it on, said would be $5.00 cash up charge for the ac
(two days later on Uberpeople)
Hi, I was recently deactivated by Uber because I up charged a pax when they asked me to turn the ac on, what can I do now, I’m going to be homeless.


----------



## JonC (Jul 30, 2016)

On. Above 65 outside, AC is on. Humidity up, AC is on. There are only about 3 months a year I don't run the AC. It's electric inverter-driven, so it's really efficient for a car AC. Default summer setting is 63. I do not like hot weather at all.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Heisenburger said:


> This doesn't seem right at all. The compressor literally takes more of the engine's power to run. Perhaps you're compensating, even subconsciously, by driving more conservatively and that's the real reason it's static.


Yes, it's not right at all. You don't get 16.4mpg with either the AC off or with it on, not least because of the first law of thermodynamics. It takes energy to run an AC compressor and that energy only comes from the burning of fuel for ICE engines, or from stored energy from the battery of an EV.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

elelegido said:


> Yes, it's not right at all. You don't get 16.4mpg with either the AC off or with it on, not least because of the first law of thermodynamics. It takes energy to run an AC compressor and that energy only comes from the burning of fuel for ICE engines, or from stored energy from the battery of an EV.


Modern AirConditioners run much more efficiently. I notice very little change in average mileage whether it is on or not. 
bear in mind also that with most cars the A/C compressor runs regardless of climate control settings. They use it as a dehumidifier to reduce mold and corrosion.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Atavar said:


> Modern AirConditioners run much more efficiently. I notice very little change in average mileage whether it is on or not.


Of course some AC units will be more efficient than others; that goes without saying. All, however, use energy to operate.


> bear in mind also that with most cars the A/C compressor runs regardless of climate control settings.


I don't believe that. Which vehicle model(s) are you referring to?


----------



## thepukeguy (10 mo ago)

Maybe we should allow passengers to control the temperature from the backseat but it’s like when you go to the laundromat they have to put in a few dollars 😂


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

elelegido said:


> Of course some AC units will be more efficient than others; that goes without saying. All, however, use energy to operate.
> I don't believe that. Which vehicle model(s) are you referring to?


In modes A/C Heat and vent the compressor will act as a dehumidifier before air is passed in to the cabin.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Atavar said:


> In modes A/C Heat and vent the compressor will act as a dehumidifier before air is passed in to the cabin.


Yes, air conditioners dehumidify due to the fact that air cooled by the evaporator is less able to retain moisture. However, that wasn't my question. You claimed that "most" vehicles permanently run their AC - so, again, which vehicle models do you think do this?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Hmm, all of them? Ask your mechanic.





Why does the compressor come on when I put the heat on? - AcuraZine - Acura Enthusiast Community


3G TL (2004-2008) - Why does the compressor come on when I put the heat on? - Hi all I have an '08 TL with AT and something is puzzling me. When I put the heat on, even up to 85 degrees, it starts out with the A/C compressor on. I can hear it click on, and when I push the 'AC On/Off' button I...



acurazine.com


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Atavar said:


> Hmm, all of them? Ask your mechanic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, not even Honda would design it to run constantly. I don't care if yahoos on a forum alleged that it does.

AC compressor stays on all the time – Common causes


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Atavar said:


> Hmm, all of them? Ask your mechanic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"My mechanic"? I don't use mechanics, lol. I prefer to do all work on my cars myself. 

Anyway, what you posted is a bunch of dudes arguing on a forum. Which sounds remarkably like..... never mind. In any case, not convincing.

I don't believe that _"A/C compressor runs regardless of climate control settings"_, as you claimed above. Some cars do indeed run the AC when the "Auto" climate button is pressed (this is common knowledge), as stated in the forum you linked to, but that's not the same as the AC running regardless of climate control settings as you claimed. There's no evidence for this.


----------



## amathias82 (Oct 25, 2021)

I really can't believe in all of this that nobody has pointed out that Uber requires an air conditioner as part of its vehicle requirements

*UberX*
Most newer cars qualify to drive with UberX, the most popular vehicle option for riders.
*Additional requirements*

4-door vehicle with independently opening passenger doors
Have 5 factory-installed seats and seat belts
Working windows and air conditioning
No vans, box trucks, or similar vehicles
No taxi cabs, government cars, or other marked vehicles
No salvaged or rebuilt vehicles
No aftermarket seating modifications, such as installed seats, seat belts, or BedRyder systems


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> No, not even Honda would design it to run constantly. I don't care if yahoos on a forum alleged that it does.
> 
> AC compressor stays on all the time – Common causes


There’s a difference between runs constantly and cycles if ac is off.
‘this, by the way is what the AC Off button on your dash is for. If you turn that off it disables the dehumidify function.
try an experiment, leave the AC button on, then set your thermostat for something above ambient, open the hood and watch the clutch. See if it cycles. 
The AC will cycle even more frequently if Defog is selected. This is to dry the air going to the windshield so it will dry out condensation on the windscreen faster.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

7fifiyu said:


> Most Eats drivers are democratic lovers so they are deserved current gas prices


You just couldn't help yourself, could you? You just had to inject your stupid snide political opinion into an unrelated discussion.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> This doesn't seem right at all. The compressor literally takes more of the engine's power to run. Perhaps you're compensating, even subconsciously, by driving more conservatively and that's the real reason it's static.





elelegido said:


> Yes, it's not right at all. You don't get 16.4mpg with either the AC off or with it on, not least because of the first law of thermodynamics. It takes energy to run an AC compressor and that energy only comes from the burning of fuel for ICE engines, or from stored energy from the battery of an EV.


According to both Fuelly (which I track all fill ups on) and Fleet Manager (which I track all fill ups and repairs), after 152,253 miles, my LOV mpg is 15.6 (which includes commuting), when I break it out to rideshare only, my last 10 tanks of gas have been 75% RS and 25% commuting, I’ve averaged 16.4 mpg. Do I drive more conservatively, absolutely not, but I do use my cruise control more, and the hours I drive there tends to be less cars on the road, so I’m in less traffic.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

elelegido said:


> "My mechanic"? I don't use mechanics, lol. I prefer to do all work on my cars myself.
> 
> Anyway, what you posted is a bunch of dudes arguing on a forum. Which sounds remarkably like..... never mind. In any case, not convincing.
> 
> I don't believe that _"A/C compressor runs regardless of climate control settings"_, as you claimed above. Some cars do indeed run the AC when the "Auto" climate button is pressed (this is common knowledge), as stated in the forum you linked to, but that's not the same as the AC running regardless of climate control settings as you claimed. There's no evidence for this.


Your a/c runs all the time, you may not notice it, but unless you turn your climate control fully off, it will still cycle to dehumidify the air.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> Your a/c runs all the time, you may not notice it, but unless you turn your climate control fully off, it will still cycle to dehumidify the air.


Definitely false.

You're gonna need to cite some sources because: 

Opinions are like a holes, everybody's got one.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Atavar said:


> most cars the A/C compressor runs regardless of climate control settings. They use it as a dehumidifier to reduce mold and corrosion.


That's the job of the windows-down feature on mine.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> Definitely false.
> 
> You're gonna need to cite some sources because:
> 
> Opinions are like a holes, everybody's got one.


Not an opinion, but reality




__





Does auto AC compressor run all the time?


Contents show How often should an auto AC compressor cycle? How often should auto AC compressor cycle on and off? Is it normal for my AC compressor to cycle on and off? Does air compressor run all the time? How long should AC compressor stay on car? How long does AC compressor stay on? How ...




kennyspeeds.com


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Frontier Guy said:


> Your a/c runs all the time, you may not notice it, but unless you turn your climate control fully off, it will still cycle to dehumidify the air.


I don't have climate control (assuming that you're referring to Auto cabin temperature function). I have a good old fashioned AC button and round dials that allow me to set the incoming air temperature and fan speed from 1 to 4. And I can confirm that when the AC is off, the compressor doesn't run.

I have had cars with climate control but I never used the Auto function - I preferred to have control the AC manually. And, in these cars, when the AC is off, the AC system did not operate.

In any case, the claims appear to be changing. We have gone from "_A/C compressor runs regardless of climate control settings_." to the "It cycles every now and again" of the most recent posts, and even both running all the time _and _cycling at the same time ("_Your a/c runs all the time, you may not notice it, but unless you turn your climate control fully off, it will still cycle to dehumidify the air._"). Seems like you fellas aren't quite sure about this.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

amathias82 said:


> Working windows and air conditioning


It's arguable that the word "working" applies only to windows and that "air conditioning" just implies that it's equipped. If it's that important, then they should have done it like this:


Working windows
Working air conditioning


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Atavar said:


> There’s a difference between runs constantly and cycles if ac is off.


Agree. Here's the control panel I'm working with. Notice no Auto setting.

So, when the AC button is not illuminated (off), it doesn't matter where the temperature dial is set nor even if recirculate is on, compressor won't run at all.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Frontier Guy said:


> but unless you turn your climate control fully off, it will still cycle to dehumidify the air.


Well if the climate control is not "fully off" it is on. So yeah, your compressor will occasionally run. 
Why? BECAUSE ITS ON.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> Well if the climate control is not "fully off" it is on. So yeah, your compressor will occasionally run.
> Why? BECAUSE ITS ON.


This sounds like the pregnancy debate:

Pregnant
vs Kinda pregnant
vs Not pregnant


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Be Right There said:


> The pax is paying for the ride, therefore they get preference with regards to a/c and car temperature.
> 
> I tell them to let me know if they want me to adjust the temperature in the car as soon as I start the trip. Most find it comfortable already but are nonetheless appreciative of me asking.


Exactly this! If I'm running with the windows down and no AC, I just say let me know if the windows down is bothering you.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> Well if the climate control is not "fully off" it is on. So yeah, your compressor will occasionally run.
> Why? BECAUSE ITS ON.


So what you're saying is that if something is not "off" then it is "on". And when it is "on" then it is not "off".  It's an edgy and daring concept, but I like it!

The conclusion we have reached is that if one turns the car's climate control "on" then the AC will be "on", and when the climate control and/or manual AC are "off" then the AC will be "off", debunking the original claim that "_with most cars the A/C compressor runs regardless of climate control settings_".


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

This is a much better setup than the more recent all-push button menu-driven climate control systems. I once hired a Chrysler 200 that had the stupidest system. The temperature setting was displayed on a digital readout which went from 65° to 90°. If you got in the car in the early morning when it was cold outside, you'd have to press the Temp+ button 25 times to go from 65 to 90 to get maximum heat in the car, and then 25 more times pressing the Temp- button to go from 90 to 65 when the car was hot and the cabin was warm enough. Or you'd have to hold your finger on the button while the display slowly counted up - 65....66....67....68.... - which took around 10 seconds. Stupidest system ever. With a non-pushbutton system you just twist a dial to the temperature you want and it's done.

Even Toyota is not immune to it. My Camry did have a twist dial for temperature, but you could only change the temperature if the blower fan was on, for some unexplained reason. When it's not hot outside, I drive without the fan on, just using the air vents for some air flow. But if I wanted to change the air temperature, I would have to turn the fan on, change the temperature, and then turn the fan back off again.

It seems that a lot of manufacturers believe, "We have the technology to make things more complicated and fancy, so we will, even if it makes them more difficult to use". It makes little sense.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Here in PHX ive never rolled my windows down even during the BS scamdemic. AC is always on unless its winter.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> It's arguable that the word "working" applies only to windows and that "air conditioning" just implies that it's equipped. If it's that important, then they should have done it like this:
> 
> 
> Working windows
> Working air conditioning


Functional air conditioning doesn't mean its supposed to be on all the time for the pax. Pax don't get to dictate temp unless they order an Uber Comfort. Otherwise all they can do is downvote.



Frontier Guy said:


> Not an opinion, but reality
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol its like you just assume every car these days has automatic climate control. On cars like mine, it just has dials and the a/c only runs automatically in the defrost modes. First car I've owned that does that, and I don't like it in winter. A/C helps dehumidify but I'd like to control that manually, heat dehumidifies on its own and I don't like cruising around in winter with defrost on burning extra fuel running the compressor.

a/c requires energy, fact, if you're using it you're burning more fuel and/or using more electricity. I'm glad I don't have climate control, around here in the more comfortable months of the year people drive around when its clear, dry, 40-60F outside and you can hear the a/c cycling on and off on their cars. I don't need mine doing that. No wonder gas prices are so high with people being so wasteful.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

nj9000 said:


> On cars like mine, it just has dials and the a/c only runs automatically in the defrost modes. First car I've owned that does that, and I don't like it in winter. A/C helps dehumidify but I'd like to control that manually, heat dehumidifies on its own and I don't like cruising around in winter with defrost on burning extra fuel running the compressor.


My 2nd gen Camry Hybrid did that. I used to drive nights in San Diego and, being so close to the beach, it was often quite humid. So, to prevent condensation building up on the inside of the windshield I'd have the front defrost on. The problem with that was the AC coming on automatically on the windshield defrost function - another example of the manufacturer trying to be a bit too clever and "helpful" - with the result being that the cold air-conditioned air blowing on the inside of the windshield then caused the damp air outside the vehicle to condense on the _outside_ of the windshield, requiring the use of the windshield wipers to clear it.  It was a matter of constantly having to precisely fine-tune the heat settings so that the air going onto the windshield was warm enough to prevent water condensing on the outside surface of the windshield and cool enough so that it didn't raise the temperature inside the car to uncomfortable levels.

It was a real pain in the ass. Just having an "old fashioned" system that blew air onto the windshield, nice and simple, would have been just fine.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

elelegido said:


> Even Toyota is not immune to it. My Camry did have a twist dial for temperature, but you could only change the temperature if the blower fan was on, for some unexplained reason.


Yeah, my Acuras have some similar BS. I have to turn the fan on to adjust the temperature. Which kind of sucks when you want to just have cool air coming through without running the A/C.

Even to change from recirc to fresh air, same thing. So I turn on the fan, make the adjustments, then press "off."

But you know what? When I press "off," the A/C compressor is definitely "OFF." And stays off until I tell it to wake up.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Christinebitg said:


> Yeah, my Acuras have some similar BS. I have to turn the fan on to adjust the temperature. Which kind of sucks when you want to just have cool air coming through without running the A/C.
> 
> Even to change from recirc to fresh air, same thing. So I turn on the fan, make the adjustments, then press "off."


Makes no sense. When I'm at home I don't have to turn the ceiling fan on in the living room in order to adjust the thermostat. 🤷‍♂️


> But you know what? When I press "off," the A/C compressor is definitely "OFF." And stays off until I tell it to wake up.


Yes, so far the guys who claimed that AC is on all the time regardless of the AC switch positions selected by the driver haven't been able to name any vehicle that does this - it certainly does look like a false claim.

The reason I was interested in this is, because of federal CAFE (average fuel economy) requirements, I can't see that it would make sense for any manufacturer to build their vehicles with AC that could not be turned off, either in normal driving or during fuel economy tests. Having such a system would lower CAFE ratings and it would make complying with CAFE requirements harder and more expensive for the manufacturers, for no reason.


----------



## edwardw818 (Nov 15, 2015)

elelegido said:


> View attachment 667698
> 
> 
> This is a much better setup than the more recent all-push button menu-driven climate control systems. I once hired a Chrysler 200 that had the stupidest system. The temperature setting was displayed on a digital readout which went from 65° to 90°. If you got in the car in the early morning when it was cold outside, you'd have to press the Temp+ button 25 times to go from 65 to 90 to get maximum heat in the car, and then 25 more times pressing the Temp- button to go from 90 to 65 when the car was hot and the cabin was warm enough. Or you'd have to hold your finger on the button while the display slowly counted up - 65....66....67....68.... - which took around 10 seconds. Stupidest system ever. With a non-pushbutton system you just twist a dial to the temperature you want and it's done.
> ...


My 2017 Explorer is fairly similar where it has a toggle instead of a knob, but at least there's a bit of a shortcut: I just hit "Max defrost", then change the vent routing and it'll stay at max settings, but there's no real way to go back to the normal temp settings at auto that I kept at 65-68°F... But then again I also have remote start, where the car can warm up/cool down in my absence and I'd walk into a car that's pretty close to where I want it to be, which came in handy when I was in "Minnesnowta", it was -20°F outside, and the house I was staying at had a 1-car garage left for my roommate's car.

Anyway, if anything, it heats up the car faster if you leave the AC compressor on and let the blower come on incrementally as the car warms up and drive it around, rather than leaving it cranked with the fan on full speed. At least in regular engines (EVs do have a separate HVAC module), it draws the excess heat from the coolant for the heater through a core that looks like a mini radiator, so cold coolant = cold car. If there's the fan being blown on it, it'll dissipate the heat quicker. Also as the AC draws more resources, it'll help heat up the engine/coolant faster. Ditto for driving around.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

edwardw818 said:


> Also as the AC draws more resources, it'll help heat up the engine/coolant faster. Ditto for driving around.


So it heats up the engine, at the cost of not heating up the individuals in the cabin, right? I guess if it's minus 20 dev F, maybe that doesn't matter. 

The driving around part does make sense. You're burning more gasoline when you do that. The car companies have gone to a lot of trouble to make their cars idle efficiently.


----------



## thepukeguy (10 mo ago)

thepukeguy said:


> Maybe we should allow passengers to control the temperature from the backseat but it’s like when you go to the laundromat they have to put in a few dollars 😂


Looks like BMW is doing similar!









BMW starts selling heated seat subscriptions for $18 a month


Now being sold in South Korea, the UK, and elsewhere




www.theverge.com


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Where i am at low humidity is nonexistant, so always AC. Food does not complain though


----------



## edwardw818 (Nov 15, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> So it heats up the engine, at the cost of not heating up the individuals in the cabin, right? I guess if it's minus 20 dev F, maybe that doesn't matter.
> 
> The driving around part does make sense. You're burning more gasoline when you do that. The car companies have gone to a lot of trouble to make their cars idle efficiently.


It's all basic physics... If you're blowing cold air full speed against what's initially a cold or lukewarm source, then it's going to take that much longer to heat up the cabin heater core... Maybe figure about a minute of difference.

For driving around, it's because idling at lower engine speeds doesn't produce as much heat as exerting more energy, and idling is actually a waste of gas in itself... MAYBE let it go for 30 seconds for gas engines and whatever the manual says for diesel, but anything beyond that is wasting resources. Could be more interesting though; I'm currently working in arctic Alaska, and just about every car has a power plug hanging from it to be used for a block heater.


----------



## UL Lurker (Sep 18, 2021)

If my car engine is on, then my A/C is on. On the odd occasion when I need heat instead, I have to figure out how to get it just right so the windows don't fog. Meh. It's easier to go home and wait until I can turn on the A/C in a few hours.


----------

